# International Recruitment Agencies



## Candidtraveller (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

My husband and I are planning our move to Alberta and we're looking for some advice around job hunting.

We're both serving police officers but we appreciate that to do the same job in Canada we'll need to be citizens or permanent residents before we can apply. We're looking at security jobs in the interim period, but at the same time, we do have other qualifications to bring. 

I'm qualified as a freelance journalist and a sports therapy masseuse (no connection I know), and my husband is in the process of getting qualified as a plumber. We're planning a trip to Alberta in March/April 2013 (have to manage around the school holidays because we're bringing the kids) to have a look at the job market more closely.

My question is this... Is it useful to make use of the services of an international recruitment agency, or just contact companies direct? Has anyone used agency services, and if so, how did you think it went? Was it useful? Are there any international recruitment agencies that specialise in security/plumbing jobs etc?

I've spend the last six months scouring the web on the subject, but I'm still finding the job market a bit of a minefield at the moment so any advice would be great - and if these agencies are a good idea, I'll make some appointments to visit them in person when we're over.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Candidtraveller said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> My husband and I are planning our move to Alberta and we're looking for some advice around job hunting.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Whilst others have had success contacting those International Recruitment Agencies (middle man), I am not fond of them. If you have the will and financial means, come over and do your own leg work, then your chances of securing an sponsor are much higher.

Last night, we met a Briton that was here on a visitor's visa, contacted a company, they applied for an Accelerated LMO, once A-LMO was approved he "flagpole" and is already working. On and all he says the whole process took 4 weeks. Lucky guy, perhaps!

In a personal note, if you and your OH decide to do this, please remember that bringing your children - whilst very thoughtful and family oriented- limits your "hunting" time. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Candidtraveller (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Jrge,

Thanks for the reply.

Yep, we will be contacting companies direct as well, but with short window of opportunities we're looking to set up as many appointments in advance. I appreciate your comments.

I also agree about bringing the children, but for us, this will actually just be the first of about three trips to Alberta that we're looking at for next year, and at least one of those will be family-free. Our kids are 4 and 3 so we're bringing the mother-in-law for babysitting duties. A free holiday in exchange for giving us some exploration time can't be bad, right? lol.

Wow, four weeks is a very short time. I'm impressed, and envious all at the same time. I hope when it's our turn it's as painless as that.

Thanks again!


----------

